# Opinie > Opinie o lekach > Ginekologia >  Folimin opinie

## renaa

Folimin,
stosowałam w podczas niedoboru kwasu foliowego, niestety lek ten nie sprawdził się u mnie, wystąpiły u mnie reakcje alergiczne wysypka itp. ponoć to bardzo rzadkie no ale niestety u mnie wystąpiło...

----------

